# megan's phantom pregnancy



## lornaA (22 June 2009)

I know some of you will not believe this but my mare who we expected to foal on 26 may has had a full blown phantom pregnancy!!!!  She has had every pregnancy symptom going only she failed to produce milk and at 3 weeks over her date i got her checked out only to find she is completely empty.  No one has ever heard of such a convincing phantom, i know if i had heard about it from someone else I would never of believed it either, i mean she was scanned in fola at 14 gays. 28 days then again in october and all was fine, Her pregnancy appeared to progress normally, she kept good health, she was so calm absolutley bloomed throughout, she had no discharges, her back end relaxed as expected her belly is huge, she's been biting her sides stamping her feet, swishing her tail and in everyway looked like she was preparing for birth, she hasn't been in season since she was covered.
I don't understand it and no one can give me an explanation.  This was last wednesday she was examined so on thursday we made the 4  hour journey to get her scanned by an expert in these things and he said she is completely empty and has a very large follicle sitting on her ovary ready for her to come into season on his advice i have returned her to stud to try again but i just can't get my head around what has happened, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Magicmadge (22 June 2009)

Oh i'm sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated. Four years ago my mare went to stud but scanned not in foal. It was late in the season so she didn't return. Injury stopped me sending her again. She hadn't shown in season except for a brief flirt with a new gelding but she didn't show much normally anyway. The following summer she ballooned got an udder produced fluid showed many signs i even was convinced i saw foal movements. Excited i rang the vet thinking they must have made a mistake. They said ooo sounds like she must be then and they came out to examine her. EMPTY!!!!  So yes it does happen. I think someone alse has had this also this year on here. The same mare is now on 351 days has a small udder with milk coloured fluid in one side yellow on the other, but it has crossed my mind several times what if it another phantom. She was scanned twice and i did a wee foal test at 125 days that was positve too. I'm sure i see foal movements though and there has been no discharge that i have seen. So watch this space. Good luck with trying again.


----------



## Kipandbud (22 June 2009)

I totally understand what you are going through, if you read my previous posts i had exactly the same thing happen with my mare this year!
She too was scanned in foal ...the last scan being at around 70 days. She bloomed over the winter and was due on the 22nd April this year...... vet even commented on how well she was looking! She showed every sign of foaling......waxed up.....but never produced any milk. three weeks after her due date i got the vet to check her and she was empty.

There was no explanation to what happened, i certainly didn't see signs she had lost it and she never came into season. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Luckily i had an understanding stud owner who accepted her back on free return, she has been there now for six weeks and failed to get in foal with the first attempt, they are trying her again this week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bonney (23 June 2009)

i know how you feel my mare has had a phantom pregnancy this year as well.


----------

